# Just finished



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to show my baby blanket, Jacket and Hat. made 2 of them for twins


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I have never seen this done in white--it is stunning!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and so neat will make a lovely Heirloom,well done.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. The white is so pure. Love this set.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm got I got into this early in the thread; I'm sure all the superlatives will get used quickly! Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

Gorgeous ! You did an awesome JOB!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow Beautiful.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you all, I am happy with the outcome. Lots of work but well worth, as it is for a friend of my daughter 
So far I have made 4 sets.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have seen this blanket in many colours but to me WHITE is what this blanket calls for


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Absolutely exquisite!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow Wow Wow. Beautiful work.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice items,I love babies in white


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

Can you share the patterns? Beautiful!!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Wow- that set is stunning!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

The sweaters are beautiful, but that blanket is awesome!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That set takes my breath away. It is amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Everything is so WHITE! Exquisitely beautiful. And so perfectly knitted.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! This was a lot of work, but turned out stunning. Can't get much better than that!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very nicely done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

What a lot of work! Stunning.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning, adorable sets!! Such a lot of work and your love shows in every stitch.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

tjb2 said:


> Hi, just wanted to show my baby blanket, Jacket and Hat. made 2 of them for twins


Beautiful work - love the jackets and hats, awesome blanket.

I knit a large blanket many years ago on straight needles and was really difficult (didnt know about circulars then) vowed i would never touch such a large project again but yours gives inspiration, can you share patterns you used :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome,beautiful work,lucky wee twins. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Just beautiful work - you should be very proud!


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

tjb2 said:


> Hi, just wanted to show my baby blanket, Jacket and Hat. made 2 of them for twins


absolutely stunning


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work ~ I love the blanket xx


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful work. What a nice set. I love this leaf pattern but not knit it as yet.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

I have knitted this blanket loads of times over a lot of years and really love it.

You have knitted it beautifully. Thanks for sharing. xx


----------



## DiDreamer (Mar 19, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful - how clever you are!!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

So beautiful.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Exquisite!! Beautiful afghan and outfits. WOW!!! Thank you for sharing your photos!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Love the white. I did a blanket like that in yellow, but I like your white better.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning love the pattern


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful set, you did a fantastic job.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

What beautiful work!
Talented lady!!


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow Wow Wow!!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

just beautiful! nice work!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

OMG..I am sitting here with my mouth open..its is BEAUTIFUL.....you have done a great job.....


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Magnificent set, and beautiful made in white. Your knitting is beautiful !!
Molly


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

amazing knitting!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Amazingly beautifully knitted.
You are very talented.
Well done!


----------



## Honey babe (Jun 17, 2012)

They are lovely is it possible to have the pattern for them please


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! What elegance for those babies!


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

O my!!! words I have not!!!!! Wel done absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh please tell us the name of the pattern and the type yarn used. It is the best pattern I've ever seen. And thank you for sharing this work of art!!!!!


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

lovely, lovely work!


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

I wish I was a better knitter.You have been knitting for a loooong time to do something so beautifull. One day I will try knit like that. Novice knitter.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Amazing!! I am so awestruck by seeing these beautiful things. You are skilled and talented! I do hope someone will post the blanket pattern! What lucky babies! :thumbup:


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Your work is stunning


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Beautiful!!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone wanting the pattern, do a search for Counterpane.


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

Where did you get the pattern? I make a lot of afghans for babies to give away.


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

beautiful work


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

An heirloom piece! The blanket is magnificent and the sets go so nicely with it! I can't believe you made two! That's a lot of devotion.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW! That is just so beautiful! I want to make one now...may I ask what yarn you used?


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

susieO said:


> WOW! That is just so beautiful! I want to make one now...may I ask what yarn you used?


...and may I add, this is especially beautiful in white!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

oh, my! what wonderful work!


----------



## Luv knitting (Nov 7, 2012)

What is the name of that beautiful blnket


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

I just completed a set for twins, also, but mine aren't exquisite as are yours!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the blanket pattern!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

A real treasure


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

So beautiful. I love it in white.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, this is gorgeous...and I love the white!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

So BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Something to cherish for life- beautiful work!!!


----------



## pgarcia58 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey this blanket is so amazing. I would really love to have the pattern. Could you tell me where to get it? Again the whole set is amazing.


----------



## loulou (May 17, 2011)

beautiful pattern! what is it called or can u share the pattern. Thank You


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

And you made two of them? What a wonderful friend you are! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chasse52 (Jan 11, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! (I'm new to KP and so far, I've been reading the forum items, but this time I just had to say something.)


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love the pattern!


----------



## Purlieebee (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that is just TOTALLY gorgeous. You do great work!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I think I have seen this pattern before - It is an absolutely wonderful pattern and you have certainly done it justice with your work. Your pieces are beautiful, certain to be treasured.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

What a beautiful set. How thrilled is the mom? Love it.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

A-ma-zing!!!!! Beautiful, beautiful work.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Gorgeous! The blanket is absolutely stunning! These babies will look so elegant in thier beautiful outfits with blankie!


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

i love the pattern could you share the pattern


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful..


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

The set is stunning...and just adorable!!!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is a beautiful blanket. I love this pattern.


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! Beautiful work!


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Amazing work! Love it!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the pattern.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautifully done. I would like the pattern too.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely. great job!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I am left speechless........so beautiful and pure in white!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

awesome beautiful work


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

beautiful, beautiful! lots of love knitted in on those items!


----------



## Joanne S (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! Is it cotton? If so, did you block each square before sewing them together? How did you do the blocking?


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful! I would like the pattern too please!


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

Truly a treasure!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

WAY above my skill level, but I can only stand back in awe of your skill. Heirlooms for sure! :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Love, Love, Love! Beautiful work!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

So beautiful. That looks like it took over 9 months to create them all. So intricate.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful and so delicate..an heirloom for sure. Well done!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Great job


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

found the pattern for the blanket doyou have a pattern for the sweaters


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

These are beautiful. Wow twins.


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

ggranny said:


> found the pattern for the blanket doyou have a pattern for the sweaters


Can you share the pattern? Please


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Just beautiful.nice work.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Where did you find that pattern??? Please do tell. Thanks


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

DITTO to everything above. WOWSER


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely blanket is fab I've got the pattern but never got round to making it lol really nice work


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

May I add my compliments....BEAUTIFUL, and such perfection!


----------



## knitnpurlchick (Nov 8, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. I found a similar baby blanket and sweater pattern (free) on ravelry for those interested. Here are the links. Hope the links work.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-pram-cover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foglie-su-legaccio---leaves-of-garter-stitch


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Gorgeous set and beautiful knitting. I love the blanket, such a detailed work.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

edithann said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! This was a lot of work, but turned out stunning. Can't get much better than that!
> Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Agreed!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow.stunning work


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

The blanket is absolutely stunning and I would love the pattern if anyone can direct me to it. I went to the link above, but it isn't really the same pattern and I really really like the one you did all in white.


----------



## jhueners (Jan 12, 2012)

I love this pattern and would like to make the blanket but I cannot find the pattern. I've found several similar ones on Ravelry but none I like as well. Several of you have said you have the pattern. Could you post the name of the pattern or the source so I can find it?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that blanket. It is one of my fav's.. I have done 1 square hear or there but never the whole blanket.. you did a great job..


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tjb2 said:


> Hi, just wanted to show my baby blanket, Jacket and Hat. made 2 of them for twins


Very pretty.


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice. I did a blanket as a wedding present with the same flower pattern but the rest of the pattern was different. You did a lovely blanket and I like the outfits.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous sets. The blanket is the best one I've seen. Perhaps it's the white color....looks very innocent.


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Pattern is in the PICTURE section ---- baby Leaf Blanket

enjoy


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Judiann (Jan 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

tjb2 said:


> Hi, just wanted to show my baby blanket, Jacket and Hat. made 2 of them for twins


I looked in the picture section under baby leaf blanket and was unable to locate it. What am I doing wrong? And could you please post the the location of the pattern again if it is not too much trouble. Thank you,


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

onegrannygoose said:


> tjb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, just wanted to show my baby blanket, Jacket and Hat. made 2 of them for twins
> ...


I did the same-


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

WOW, stunning. Love them


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

I think I may have found it--but I don't know how to link it on this page--sorry

I think it is the posting by keenknitter 2009 seems like it was in May 2011--can someoen search by that name and let me know if it is in fact the same blanket?


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

tjb2 said:


> Hi, just wanted to show my baby blanket, Jacket and Hat. made 2 of them for twins


All the superlatives have been used. I think I have a similar pattern, but the border around the squares and around the blanket is different and I like yours better! Is the pattern available on this site somewhere??


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

onegrannygoose said:


> tjb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, just wanted to show my baby blanket, Jacket and Hat. made 2 of them for twins
> ...


Search by topic...leaf blanket finished... see if that is the same pattern please


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes that is the same blanket, but I can't figure out how to post a link to it, but the search works
Thanks

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160829639967

Found it on ebay, for sale


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Your work is stunning beautiful sets I love them


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful...


----------



## jhueners (Jan 12, 2012)

I think this is the one. Thanks!

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/7/21/1311258226851-counterpane_type_shawl_and_cot_blanket.pdf


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I agree with every comment on this and all the pages, just to gorgeous. Beautiful work.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

beautiful. family heirloom for sure


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone come up with the sweater pattern? I'd be willing to buy it.


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful Set. Thank you for sharing your work.
You are very talented,


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Stunning is not a strong enough word....I really do not have a word strong enough to explain my thinking on this...out standing...


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

How special is that! (are they)! Stunningly beautiful, especially done in white. I believe I would be hesitant to use something so pretty. Certainly would be for special occasions!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is an absolutely breathtaking beauty of a blanket and will surely be an heirloom. I love this pattern. You did an awesome job of making and assembling this treasure.


----------



## cprince (Jun 25, 2011)

HI Everyone, I have the pattern, This is were you can find it at SIRDAR ( SNUGGLEY KISSES DK # 1903 Entrelac blanket and Leat Square Blanket ) Hope this will help you to find it.


----------



## chris1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Their are not enough words to say except 
They are absolutely Beautiful .....some day I will do as well as you have done here. 
Chris


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Exquisite! So beautiful!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Awesome. Love the white!


----------



## Lesliew (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful, you do amazing work


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

knitnpurlchick said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. I found a similar baby blanket and sweater pattern (free) on ravelry for those interested. Here are the links. Hope the links work.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-pram-cover
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foglie-su-legaccio---leaves-of-garter-stitch


Hers looks different I like hers better and would like to get the pattern


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## qxerox (Feb 20, 2012)

The first word that came to my mind is stunning!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Just purchased that pattern. You've given me inspiration to put it to use! I love it.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Iv'e made the jackets before but hadn't seen the shawl or cap. any chance of the pattern if so will send a Pm thanks.
June


----------



## cprince (Jun 25, 2011)

look on page 11 for reply to where to fine the pattern


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

that is beautiful, just simply beautiful,, cannot be that with a stick,, got the love that.. oh those twins are in for it big time,, spoiled , spoiled, spoiled, oh did I say spoiled. cannot do it to much.. thanks for sharing .. they are beautiful... got to love them. how blessed.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous work, they are so beautiful.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you,
June


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## cprince (Jun 25, 2011)

I just found the sweater pattern in a book called 
Forever Favorites Leisure Arts # 15899. Can look on raverly to check. Cprince
PS ordered it on amazon


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

beautiful work-was this made in cotton or wool and what ply ?


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is gorgeous!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

You should be SO proud of this, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Just Gorgeous! 
Wow!!!!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

that blanket is the most beautiful I have ever seen!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

that blanket is the most beautiful I have ever seen!


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow! That is amazing work. Wish I could knit like that. Love it.


----------



## 53knit (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful set. Beautiful knitting


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

How beautiful, especially the blanket. I wish I had your talent.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Your work is totally beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Amazing knitting. Wow, I'm really impressed. The pattern looks so well knit.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

exquisite, well done


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

The set for the twins is outstanding. In Ireland, the traditional colour for these blankets is white. There are a number of blankets of this type, many of which were knitted decades ago, covering entire beds at the Bunratty Folk Museum. Your work is in that same tradition of love and excellence.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

It is just lovely.


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

i have done this pattern in the blabket and done the sweater would love to have the patern again, i gave up all my knitted paterns years ago, and have recently started again , so if you dont mind sharing my email is [email protected] bye the way its gorgeous


----------



## eberry5134 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my, beautiful work.


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

They are gorgeous!!! 

Cathy


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

WOW! That is the most gorgeous piece of art I have ever seen.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Just beautiful! The lucky babies will have heirlooms!


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

how do i find the pattern for this baby set


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

lovely and very pretty in white. I am going to try one and
wondering if it could be done in differnt pastel shades like
a quilt wondering if any one has done one this way.
Otherwise after seeing it in white it might be the go.


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

You should be very proud. It is beautiful..some very lucky babies and mom will be receiving these. What a amazing gift to be able to pass down from child to child


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome crafting!! I love your blanket and I know alot of work went into your project!! Such lucky babies!!


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

i,m sorry but i,m new to this finding patterns and i cannot find this baby pattern can you send it to [email protected] i would dearly like to try it thanks and good work


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

STUNNING! The blanket is a masterpiece!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

To me certain items call for certain colours and this is one of those items.
To me it is a SPECIAL blanket that one does not use every day, only for visits and doctors. Maybe even christening
Tess


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Send me your email address and off it will go


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope they cherish it as much as I did making. The twins were born on my birthday--there you go,A great BIG thanks already


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

So far 14 pages of compliments - must be verging on a KP record and no wonder, it's really beautiful.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, one never know


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Soooo lovely. Stunning work.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

The afghan is beautiful! Love the pattern


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

14 Pages of responses, 12 of which requested pattern and still no pattern or where to get it. Please share. Im sure i can not duplicate your work however would love to try. Thanks.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Try going to vintagepurls.net. I believe I found it there. It is not exactly alike, however.


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

TRY THIS!!!

Counterpane-type Shawl and Cot Blanket
Shawl: approximately 49½ square  excluding edging
Cot Blanket: approximately 27½ x 41½  excluding edging
Supersoft Cuddles DK 100g balls
Shawl: approximately 9 balls
Cot blanket: approximately 5 balls
Shawl: One pair of knitting needles size 4.5mm (7)
Cot Blanket: One pair each of knitting needles size 4mm (8) and 4.5mm (7)
Tension/Gauge: This pattern is based on a standard tension of 22 sts and 30 rows to 10 cm (4), measured over stocking stitch (stockinette) on 4mm needles.
N.B. When working triangles, each row starts with a yarn forward and back over needle before first stitch is worked to give a picot (looped) edge.
SHAWL
21 July 2011 Page 2 of 7
Triangles (make 16)
Using 4.5mm needles and leaving a length of yarn 50 cm long for joining up, cast on one stitch and work (k1, p1, k1) all into this stitch. **1st row: Yf, k1, (k1, p1, k1) all into next st, k1. (6 sts.)
2nd row: Yf, k1, p3, k2.
3rd row: Yf, k3, yf, k1, yf, k3, (10 sts.)
4th row: Yf, k2, p5, k3.
5th row: Yf, k5, yf, k1, yf, k5. (14 sts.)
6th row: Yf, k3, p7, k4.
7th row: Yf, k7, yf, k1, yf, k7. (18 sts.)
8th row: Yf, k4, p9, k5.
9th row: Yf, k9, yf, k1, yf, k9. (22 sts.)
10th row: Yf, k5, p11, k6.
11th row: Yf, k11, yf, k1, yf, k11. (26 sts.)
12th row: Yf, k6, p13, k7.
13th row: Yf, k13, yf, k1, yf, k13. (30 sts.)
14th row: Yf, k7, p15, k8.
15th row: Yf, k15, yf, k1, yf, k15. (34 sts.)
16th row: Yf, k8, p17, k9.
17th row: Yf, k9, sl1, k1, psso, k13,k2tog, k9. (34 sts.)
18th row: Yf, k9, p 15, k10.
19th row: Yf, k10, sl1, k1, psso, k11, k2tog, k10. (34 sts.)
20th row: Yf, k10, p13, k11.
21st row: Yf, k11, sl1, k1, psso, k9, k2tog, k11. (34 sts.)
22nd row: Yf, k11, p11, k12.
23rd row: Yf, k12, sl1, k1, psso, k7, k2tog, k12. (34 sts.)
24th row: Yf, k12, p9, k13.
25th row: Yf, k13, sl1, k1, psso, k5, k2tog, k13. (34 sts.)
26th row: Yf, k13, p7, k14.
27th row: Yf, k14, sl1, k1, psso, k3, k2tog, k14. (34 sts.)
28th row: Yf, k14, p5, k15.
29th row: Yf, k15, sl1, k1, psso, k1, k2tog, k15. (34 sts.)
30th row: Yf, k15, p3, k16.
31st row: Yf, k16, sl1, k2tog, psso, k16. (34 sts.)
32nd row: Yf, k16, p1, k17.
33rd, 34th, and 35th rows: Yf, k to end. (36 sts.)
36th and 38th rows: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.
37th row: Yf, k2, *yf, k2tog, rep from * to last st, k1. (40 sts)
39th through 43rd rows: Yf, k to end. (46 sts.)
44th row: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.
Work Diamond pattern band as follows:
45th row: Yf, k2, *yf, sl1, k2tog, psso, yf, k5, rep from * to last 5 sts, yf, sl1, k2tog, psso, yf, k2. (48 sts.)
Abbreviations:
K knit
P purl
St(s) stitch(es)
Beg beginning
Cont continue
St st stocking stitch
Sl slip
Foll following
Alt alternate
Rep repeat
Rem remain(ing)
Tog together
Patt pattern
Yf yarn forward (a yarn-over for Yanks)
Psso pass slipped stitch(es) over
21 July 2011 Page 3 of 7
46th row: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.
47th row: Yf, k1, k2tog, *yf, k3, yf, sl1, k1, psso, k1, k2tog, rep from * to last 6 sts, yf, k3, yf, sl1, k1, psso, k1. (50 sts.)
48th row: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.
49th row: Yf, k2, k2tog, *yf, k5, yf, sl1, k2tog, psso, rep from * to last 8 sts. (52 sts.)
50th row: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.
51st row: Yf, k4, *yf, sl1, k1, psso, k1, k2tog, yf, k3, rep from * to last st, k1. (54 sts.)
52nd row: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.
53rd row: Yf, k6, *yf, sl1, k2tog, psso, yf, k5, rep from * to last st, k1. (58 sts.) 54th row: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.**
55th, 56th, 57th, 58th, and 59th rows: Yf, k to end. (62 sts.)
60th row: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.
61st row: Yf, k2, *yf, k2tog, rep from * to last st, k1. (64 sts.)
62nd row: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.
63rd, 64th, 65th, 66th, and 67th rows: Yf, k to end. (70 sts.)
68th row: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.
Rep rows 45 to 54 inclusive. (81 sts.)
79th, 80th, 81th, 82nd, and 83rd rows: Yf, k to end. (86 sts.)
84th row: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.
85th row: Yf, k2, *yf, k2tog, rep from * to last st, k1. (88 sts.)
86th row: Yf, k1, p to last st, k1.
Rep last 8 rows once more. (97 sts.)
Rep 33rd row 4 times. Row 33: Yf, k to end.
Cast off loosely knitwise and fasten off, leaving a 50 cm length of yarn for joining up.
SHAWL Border: Using 4.5mm needles, cast on 14 sts. ***1st and every alt row: (wrong side) K2, p to last 2 sts, k2.
2nd row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k3, yf, k4, yf, k2tog, yf, k2. (16 sts.)
4th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k4, sl1, k2tog, psso, k1, (yf, k2tog) twice, k1. (14 sts.)
6th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k3 sl1, k1, psso, k1, (yf, k2tog) twice, k1. (13 sts.)
8th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k2, sl1, k1, psso, k1, (yf, k2tog) twice, k1. (12 sts.)
10th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k1, sl1, k1, psso, k1,(yf, k2tog) twice, k1. (11 sts.)
12th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, sl1, k1, psso, k1, yf, k1, yf, k2tog, yf, k2. (12 sts.)
14th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k2, yf, k3, yf, k2tog, yf, k2. (14 sts.)
These 14 rows form border pattern.
Continue in patt for a further 28 rows, marking beginning of last row with a coloured thread (corner section). Work 23 pattern repeats, marking beginning of last row with a coloured thread. *** Repeat from *** to *** 3 times more.
Cast off.
21 July 2011 Page 4 of 7
Photo from original pattern booklet above
21 July 2011 Page 5 of 7
Cot (crib) Blanket
Triangles (make 24)
Using 4mm needles and leaving a length of yarn 50 cm long for joining up, cast on one stitch and work (k1, p1, k1) all into this st.
Follow instructions for Shawl Triangles from ** to **.
Rep 33rd row 4 times.
Cast off loosely knitwise and fasten off, leaving a 50 cm length of yarn for joining up.
Cot Blanket Border: Using 4.5mm needles, cast on 14 sts. ***1st and every alt row: (wrong side) K2, p to last 2 sts, k2.
2nd row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k3, yf, k4, yf, k2tog, yf, k2. (16 sts.)
4th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k4, sl1, k2tog, psso, k1, (yf, k2tog) twice, k1. (14 sts.)
6th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k3, sl1, k1, psso, k1, (yf, k2tog) twice, k1. (13 sts.)
8th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k3, sl1, k1, psso, k1, (yf, k2tog) twice, k1. (12 sts.)
10th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k1, sl1, k1, psso, k1, (yf, k1tog) twice, k1. (11 sts.)
12th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, sl1, k1, psso, k1, yf, k1, yf, k2tog, f, k2. (12 sts.)
14th row: Sl1, yf, k2tog, k2, yf, k3, yf, k2tog, yf, k2. (14 sts.)
These 14 rows form border pattern.
Continue in pattern for a further 28 rows, marking beginning of last row with a coloured thread (corner section).
Work 20 pattern repeats, marking beginning of last row with a coloured thread (this section fits along side of Blanket).
Work 3 pattern repeats, marking beginning of last rwo with a coloured thread (this section fits along shorter edge of Blanket). *** Rep from *** to *** once more.
Cast off.
Make up
Both versions: Linking picot edges together either by sewing or with a crochet hook and taking care to match pattern, join triangles into 4 squares for Shawl or 6 squares for Cot Blanket.
Shawl: Join these squares into one large square. Sew marked edges of border to Shawl, gathering shorter sections between markers for corners, then sew border seam neatly.
21 July 2011 Page 6 of 7
Cot Blanket: Join these squares to form an oblong two squares wide by three squares long. Sew marked edges of border to shawl, gathering shortese sections between markers for corners, then sew border seam neatly.
Substitute border for the Shawl and Cot Blanket (shown above)
This border comes from the Lacy Leaf afghan on: http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4467
Leaf Border: Cast on 8 sts. Do not join.
Working back and forth across needle, proceed as follows:
1st row: (RS). K5. yo. K1. yo. K2. 10 sts.
2nd row: P6. Inc 1 st in next st. K3. 11 sts.
3rd row: K4. P1. K2. yo. K1. yo. K3. 13 sts.
4th row: P8. Inc 1 st in next st. K4. 14 sts.
5th row: K4. P2. K3. yo. K1. yo. K4. 16 sts.
21 July 2011 Page 7 of 7
6th row: P10. Inc 1 st in next st. K5. 17 sts.
7th row: K4. P3. K4. yo. K1. yo. K5. 19 sts.
8th row: P12. Inc 1 st in next st. K6. 20 sts.
9th row: K4. P4. Sl1K. K1. psso. K7. K2tog. K1.18 sts.
10th row: P10. Inc 1 st in next st. K7. 19 sts.
11th row: K4. P5. Sl1K. K1. psso. K5. K2tog. K1.17 sts.
12th row: P8. Inc 1 st in next st. K2. P1. K5. 18 sts.
13th row: K4. P1. K1. P4. Sl1K. K1. psso. K3.K2tog. K1. 16 sts.
14th row: P6. Inc 1 st in next st. K3. P1. K5. 17 sts.
15th row: K4. P1. K1. P5. Sl1K. K1. psso. K1.K2tog. K1. 15 sts.
16th row: P4. Inc 1 st in next st. K4. P1. K5. 16 sts.
17th row: K4. P1. K1. P6. Sl1K. K2tog. psso. K1.14 sts.
18th row: P2tog. Cast off 5 sts. (one st on right-hand needle). P3. K4. 8 sts.
These 18 rows form pattern.
Continue in pattern until border fits around entire afghan, allowing sufficient length to gather at each corner, sewing in place as you work and ending with 18th row of pat. Cast off. Sew end of border tog.
Jessica-Jeans notes:
 I think you should be able to knit the border (any of the three) on as you go. That would be my preference, since I detest sewing.
 A true lover of double-pointed needles could figure out how to work four triangles at once, in the round, thus avoiding a lot of joining up. Only two small changes need be made:
o On the wrong side rows, reverse the k and p
o On the wrong side rows, eliminate the yf at the beginning of the row


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

love the pattern. I think I own it, can you share the name (have so many patterns can't keep track)


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

ladystarshine said:


> love the pattern. I think I own it, can you share the name (have so many patterns can't keep track)


I really do not know the name; so sorry!


----------



## jhueners (Jan 12, 2012)

Counterpane-type Shawl and Cot Blanket
is the name of the pattern when I found it on the Internet


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

thankyou


----------



## Scrags (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing you knitting is really beautiful scrags


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous! Lucky twins!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

wow...your work is perfect so very pretty & love it in white!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very beautiful!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

If you do not have the pattern for the blanket yest -send me your email


----------



## Judiann (Jan 10, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! Double blessing


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET THIS PATTERN PLEASE


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET THIS PATTERN PLEASE


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous. There's just something about white.


----------



## Ideas4All (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh my! Stunning.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

http://laceknitter.blogspot.com/2010/08/40-new-fancy-work.html

__
https://flic.kr/p/4944020954
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4944020964/sizes/l/

I found this pattern that might be close to it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Outstanding!!


----------

